# Critique a potential Push Routine



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Your thoughts please amigos - 6 week push routine to build up zee Chest and Triceps.

Bradford Press

-- Basically a Mili Press to Behind the neck press

-- Warmup 1x20

-- 2 x 10

RGBP on Smith

-- Warmup

-- 5x5

DBBP (Elbows Tight)

-- Warmup

-- 4 x 8

Lying DB Tricep Extension (Elbows Out)

-- 3 x 10

100 Pushups

100 Rear Delt Flies (with Powerband ideally)


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Not that I know too much but it does seem like a lot of pussyfooting around. Why not hit some really heavy flat bench, Incline bench, DB Bench then finish off with some weighted dips. Just keep increasing your weights, week in, week out and your chest and triceps will have no choice but to grow.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Aha! We have an actual poster on MC! 

Its not my concoction but from 'Blast Your Bench' or somewhere like that. I thought it was an interesting change from the norm and would hopefully get a decent thread going 

In rebuttal, sir, I provide the following arguments:

Heavy Flat Bench I really need a spot for - not flat benched with the Oly bar for a good 2 months, I'm currently training Push at 7am on a Friday morning where the only other gym occupants are the 'Lycra Ladies' doing cardio who I wouldn't trust to spot me (plus other potential reasons relation to mid - exercise distraction...)

I'm not a fan generally of RGBP but as it was on the smith I thought it may be interesting to get my ruddy triceps to grow (read: arms generally), and I was tempted to switch things up a bit before re-trying my 1rm on bench.

The other problem I had with a lack of spotter was I'm struggling to get from the 35kg DBs to the 40kg DBs for DB Bench.

Plus the thought of finishing with 100 pushups and 100 rear delt flies just sounded evil so that appealed too


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you think behind the neck press is worth the risk mate?

if you do use it keep the ROM as minimal as you need for safe growth.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not 100% sure if it is or not Cal - I was watching a Mariusz vid the other day where he did them (think I fired a link up)

I've only ever done Behind the neck pulldowns (ages ago...) - which I didn't like. But when I shoulder press I get my shoulders right back at the moment which I'm guessing will be a similar ROM (ish?) to the behind the neck press.

Glad to see your pc is back up and running mate.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

> Heavy Flat Bench I really need a spot for - not flat benched with the Oly bar for a good 2 months, I'm currently training Push at 7am on a Friday morning where the only other gym occupants are the 'Lycra Ladies' doing cardio who I wouldn't trust to spot me


Fair play, I take it you don't use a power cage where you can set the safety bars in case you drop it.



> I'm struggling to get from the 35kg DBs to the 40kg DBs for DB Bench


I'm the same, are you "kneeing" them up, like this YouTube - Ronnie Coleman Dumbell bench press - though maybe with lighter weights...

Also, be careful with the behind your neck press - not worth the risk IMO


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Theres no power cage sadly 

Hmmm not trying kneeing them up - might give that a go


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well if marius does them you`d be mad not to!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> well if marius does them you`d be mad not to!


"2 sets ... warm up. 6 sets ... heavy. lets go..!"


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice to see a thread going....

Keeping in mind you don't have spotters

How about&#8230;

3 sets flat flyes first to set aim 12 reps to positive failure, 3rd set aim for 8 reps to positive failure

3 sets incline flyes same rep range

Incline bench on smith machine lower bar to top of chest 3 sets 8-12 reps

PBN - nothing wrong with them other than people trying to shift too much weight before they are ready - my view anyway 8-12 reps.

Side lateral raise 2 sets 12 reps - DB higher than your ears at finish and hold the weight at contraction for a pause then slowly return to bottom.

Front DB raise - 2 sets 8 - 12 reps DB higher than top of your head at finish and hold the weight at contraction for a pause then slowly return to bottom.

Close grip bench on the smith machine 3 sets 8 - 12 reps

Pushdowns 3 sets 8 - 12 reps

Should take 35 minutes max


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Side lateral raise 2 sets 12 reps - DB higher than your ears at finish and hold the weight at contraction for a pause then slowly return to bottom.
> 
> Front DB raise - 2 sets 8 - 12 reps DB higher than top of your head at finish and hold the weight at contraction for a pause then slowly return to bottom.


Muahahaha these sound evil 

Come on folks you all have different ways of training.

Suggest a Push Routine which will take 'about' 30mins, can be done without spotters and has some element of 'evil' in it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

20 rep deads

20 rep squats

dips

chins

done!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

marius also likes coke if ya fancy a wrap


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> marius also likes coke if ya fancy a wrap


"2 lines ... warm up. 6 lines... fat... lets go!"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:



> 20 rep deads
> 
> 20 rep squats
> 
> ...


Lol only dips count as push on that one Cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what about squats?

rep format is irrelevant tho tbh


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> what about squats?
> 
> rep format is irrelevant tho tbh


Ahhh I get ya. Sorry I meant Push in the format of a Pull/Legs/Push split


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so how many sets you planning on doing your 100 pressups in?

i liked that part btw.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> so how many sets you planning on doing your 100 pressups in?
> 
> i liked that part btw.


Get some push up bars if u do them, Poor wrists !!

I would say.

Bench press 5 x5 (done heavy as poss)

Incline d/b press ( done slowly and controlled with slow rep tempo 4/2/4) 2 x 8/12

OHP 5 x5 (done heavy as poss)

Dips 2 sets to failure (adding weight if needed, between 8/12 slow reps 4/2/4)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> so how many sets you planning on doing your 100 pressups in?
> 
> i liked that part btw.


I'm not neccessarily planning to do the routine (on page 1) - just thought it was interesting and tried to get a good thread going 

I am after a slight change to my Push routine though (time/ workout timing / lack of spotter)

But going back to your question, progress would be measured across the 6 week period by checking the amount of sets required to complete the 100 pressups was reducing each week.

On a random note....

One of the best abs workouts I've ever had was doing Tabatas Pressups while on holiday. I balanced across the two beds in the pressup position, and then did as many pressups as I could for 20s but instead of 10s rest I held the plank position for the 10s.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Get some push up bars if u do them, Poor wrists !!
> 
> I would say.
> 
> ...


No spotter for bench 

Dips make my clavacle hurt/ache something chronic at the moment - bad form? Or something else for when I see the Osteo/Physio/Chiro...?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Having no spotter means you cant train heavy.

Cant train heavy = not as much progress.

Solution = get a spot


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay assuming no spots are available / a regular spot isn't available

Options:

Use the Smith...?

Drag a bench over to the Squat rack and see if the rack pins are at the right level to allow benching ...??


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Solution - join a decent gym that doesn't cater for lycra-clad spin classes


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

CMinOZ said:


> Solution - join a decent gym that doesn't cater for lycra-clad spin classes


Nicely put lol

I wouldnt use the smith Tall mate........ well its ok place to hang ya towel i guess


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay having had a think, I think I'm going to go for the following:

Incline Flies 2x12 (As a Warmup)

Incline Bench (Smith) - 5x5 - Slow Rep Cadence

OHP - 5x5

Close Grip Bench - 3x12

100 Pressups

100 RDF


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dunno what the RDF`s are but it looks good.

no leg work then?

(i cant train legs at the mo and it barely seems worthwhile training at all....gutted)


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> 100 Pressups
> 
> 100 RDF


pmsl, why 100 pressups? what the #uck are RDF's? this sounds like a prision routine.

what i dont understand is you have trained with bodyworks and pikey two bodybuilders that compete, now i'd assume these 2 guy's built there chest up doing 100 press ups and 100 RDF's.

No disrespect meant there to bodyworks or pikey, but if i'd had the privelage to train with such good competition bodybuilders then i'd at least ask them how to build my chest up.

Mate listen to the guy's you have trained with?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> dunno what the RDF`s are but it looks good.
> 
> no leg work then?
> 
> (i cant train legs at the mo and it barely seems worthwhile training at all....gutted)


RDF = Read Delt Flies - sorry dude was just being lazy 

Leg day is: Squats 5x5, SLDL 5x5

Pull day is Deads/Wide Grip Pulldowns/Rows.

Could you not just train upper body once ever 4 days Cal?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> what i dont understand is you have trained with bodyworks and pikey two bodybuilders that compete, now i'd assume these 2 guy's built there chest up doing 100 press ups and 100 RDF's.
> 
> No disrespect meant there to bodyworks or pikey, but if i'd had the privelage to train with such good competition bodybuilders then i'd at least ask them how to build my chest up.


Just for you Ali, I'll ask them for you 

But what happens if they say different things... Oh dear... I will get confused....

Bodyworks - what you you recommend for a Push routine?

Pikey - care to peruse the above Push routine?

Whats peoples thoughts generally on Post-Exhaust bodyweight work? I mean... Dips... They are rubbish right...?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

My real thoughts on this are get stronger on your bench . Simple.

Microload the bar each session and get your bench press numbers up.

Put 40kg on your bench over the next year or so and your chest will be bigger !!! (so will arms)

If your gaining strength still why change anything? If your not gaining strength (and diet and sleep are in check) then i say your doing too much work.

People's answer always seems to be do more work if progress stalls, i say do less work!

If your not getting stronger, your not getting bigger. If you cant get stronger on a handful of exercises, why would you be able to get stronger on more exercises?? Dont make sense!!

If i was in your positition i would do something like this.

Bench press 3x5

OHP 3x5

Dips 2 sets to failure.

All done sets across.

Those would be my work sets, with several warm ups done first.

Why so low volume?? Because it will be easier to add weight each session keeping the volume down. (this goes without saying)

I would probably do that workout twice a week, or maybe every 4th day. Add 0.5kg to the bar each session. 40 weeks later, bench is up 20kg's. Chest, shoulders, arms are bigger.

Thats my take. Thats how i have worked my poundages up. I have actually put about 40kg on my bench in the last year as it happens.

I know not everyone thinks along the same lines as me, but i really dont see how you can argue it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i am training upper bod every fourth day  keep getting injurred tho...


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO long term heavy dips will lead to AC joint destruction.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

razg said:


> IMO long term heavy dips will lead to AC joint destruction.


Curiously enough I just read something similar when trying to find why my Clavicle(sp?) hurts when dipping. AC Joint injury seems to occur when the ROM is too great.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah but you dont like dips anyway razza !

warm up thouraghly and stretch and add weight slowly...

slap on a ton of weight over a couple of weeks with out warming up and stretching and you`ll get injurred from most exercises.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

This is not quite the case. I used to do a lot of dipping, and I did work up slowly, until I could dip with around 40kg added. I've never suffered from injury from them, but from my reading, I decided to drop the exercise. On a similar note, I feel that decline bench press was one of the factors leading to my recent injury.

THS, i'm not sure about the ROM issue, but I feel the shoulder just isn't meant to go that way, at least not under significant weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sh1te 40kgs!!!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

razg said:


> THS, i'm not sure about the ROM issue, but I feel the shoulder just isn't meant to go that way, at least not under significant weight.


This was one of the bits I was reading if you're interested...?

Rice Home Fitness: Proper Range of Motion Part 1: Intro & Dips


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

as i was asked.....

don't over complicate things. flat and incline bench presses, and dumbbell flyes, work up to 1 or 2 working sets of around 6 to 10 reps. simple.

dips are a great exercise in my opinion.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> as i was asked.....
> 
> don't over complicate things. flat and incline bench presses, and dumbbell flyes, work up to 1 or 2 working sets of around 6 to 10 reps. simple.
> 
> dips are a great exercise in my opinion.


What would you do for Tris and shoulders? (Assuming Chest/Shoulders/Tri's were done all on one day)


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

My 'Quick' push routine would be:

2 sets - 12 flies to failure followed imediatley by 8 reps flat press.

repeat for another 2 sets on incline.

2 sets - 12 side lateral raises followed imediately by 8 reps military or bradford presses.

2 sets bent over lateral raises

I have to admit I have never done that exact routine, I always train at a higher volume, but if i've been against the clock, I've done a 'pre-exhaust' routine similar to above and really felt it afterwards.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> What would you do for Tris and shoulders? (Assuming Chest/Shoulders/Tri's were done all on one day)


if i were to train chest/shoulders/triceps all in one session, which i must confess i don't, i'd do:

flat bench press

incline bench press

maybe some flyes

seated shoulder press

lateral raises

french presses

just 1 or 2 working sets per exercise. ultimately, pressing movements will build more mass than anything else.


----------

